# How Important is Cadets for RMC Application?



## Phantomman (10 Jul 2011)

I am thinking about going to RMC for university and I am taking it pretty seriously.

I currently have a pretty good average, and I am in the Gifted Program.

Here are my marks:

89% English
98% Math
90% Science
87% French
92% Personal Fitness
90% History
82% Computers
91% Latin

Summer School:

85% Civics 
87% Careers

Here are some of my sports:

Rugby ( School & Club )
Football ( School )
Wrestling ( School )
Tennis ( Club )
Swimming ( freshly certified lifeguard )

I have done 50 hours community service, and I have a part-time job.

The problem is I am not in cadets...and I don't have time to be...

How important is cadets for a competitive application?

Will the lack of it diminish my application?

If anyone could help me out with this, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Clancey01 (10 Jul 2011)

My advice: Read the other topics on the board. Loads of people have asked the same question.

I take that back. Just look at your credentials and ask yourself "How many other dudes out there have all this?" Don't fret about cadets in your case it's a non issue.


----------



## Phantomman (10 Jul 2011)

I am really into strategic studies, I have read:

Art of War ( memorized )
The Book of Five Rings ( almost memorized )
The Prince
The Starfish and the Spider
Dutta's Strategy and Games
Masters of War: Classical Strategic Thought
The Making of Strategy: Rulers, States and War
Strategies of Containment: A Critical Appraisal of American National Security Policy during the Cold War
Strategy: The Indirect Approach
Clausewitz: A Very Short Introduction
Political Philosophy: A Very Short Introduction
International Relations: A Very Short Introduction
Makers of Modern Strategy: From Machiavelli to the Nuclear Age
Swords and Ploughshares: Bringing Peace to the 21st Century
Utility of Force: The Art of War in the Modern World
War Made New: Weapons, Warriors and the Making of the Modern World
Another Bloody Century: Future Warfare
Field Marshal Lord Alanbrooke - War Diaries 1939-1945
Masters and Commanders: The Military Geniuses who led the West to Victory in World War II
Sixty Greatest Battles in History

( No need to type more, you get the picture )

I read a lot of publications of strategic studies and I am self taught in Game Theory.


----------



## Phantomman (10 Jul 2011)

Sapper01 said:
			
		

> My advice: Read the other topics on the board. Loads of people have asked the same question.



Thank you, I will get on it.


----------



## Michael OLeary (10 Jul 2011)

Phantomman said:
			
		

> The problem is I am not in cadets...and I don't have time to be...
> 
> How important is cadets for a competitive application?
> 
> Will the lack of it diminish my application?



It will not diminish your application. As noted, there's lots to read in the forums about others' preparations for RMC applications. Since you enjoy reading and absorbing information, you'll probably get many questions answered even before you start to formulate them.


----------



## Phantomman (10 Jul 2011)

Sapper01 said:
			
		

> My advice: Read the other topics on the board. Loads of people have asked the same question.
> 
> I take that back. Just look at your credentials and ask yourself "How many other dudes out there have all this?" Don't fret about cadets in your case it's a non issue.



The problem is I am clueless on how many people apply and the competitiveness 

Before I registered, I read a lot of topics here, and everyone seemed to be in cadets except for me.

Thanks for your advice


----------



## Phantomman (10 Jul 2011)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> It will not diminish your application. As noted, there's lots to read in the forums about others' preparations for RMC applications. Since you enjoy reading and absorbing information, you'll probably get many questions answered even before you start to formulate them.



Thank you for your input.

I will definitely find the time to read other's applications.


----------



## Ayrsayle (11 Jul 2011)

While not RMC, I got in Via DEO route with absolutely no Cadet experience whatsoever. It never came up, really.  They take people on merit!


----------



## pudd13 (11 Jul 2011)

I have heard that about a third of the people at RMC have cadet experience. I also talked to the Cadet unit in my town, and they said only about 10% of their cadets actually carry on with careers in the CF (and not specifically ROTP either). But then again, these are just numbers. This is purely hearsay, but you can find everything you need to know elsewhere in these forums. Or at least you will be able to figure what you can't find, like the number of people who apply in a year, and the competitiveness. Just assume you have to bust your ass no matter what.


----------



## canada94 (11 Jul 2011)

Phantomman said:
			
		

> I am thinking about going to RMC for university and I am taking it pretty seriously.
> 
> I currently have a pretty good average, and I am in the Gifted Program.
> 
> ...



From what people tell me about the application process, you should be a good applicant. Your smart, athletic and good character (work and community service etc..). 

I was never in cadets myself, but still plan on applying for ROTP this coming September. I can't see cadets hurting your application then again I don't 

see it as essential.  How old are you? As when you put "science" and "math", they seem to be generic, are you a senior?

Good Luck!

- Mike


----------



## Azeem (11 Jul 2011)

I have been accepted for ROTP with no cadet experience. Just be the best applicant you can be.


----------



## Maverick94 (11 Jul 2011)

No worries dude. Cadets is not even close to being a deal breaker. Continue with your extracurricular's and continue to get good marks.


----------



## Nauticus (11 Jul 2011)

Of course being in the cadets would be beneficial, the CF website does not list it as a requirement to apply for ROTP. With that said, it's very realistic that your application may "make up for it" in other ways, for example volunteer and work experience, high school grades, and athletics.


----------



## canada94 (11 Jul 2011)

Azeem said:
			
		

> I have been accepted for ROTP with no cadet experience. Just be the best applicant you can be.



I think this is the perfect response, be the best you can be. You can't change that you have not committed to cadets so I wouldn't let it bug you.

- Mike


----------



## Phantomman (11 Jul 2011)

pudd13 said:
			
		

> I have heard that about a third of the people at RMC have cadet experience. I also talked to the Cadet unit in my town, and they said only about 10% of their cadets actually carry on with careers in the CF (and not specifically ROTP either). But then again, these are just numbers. This is purely hearsay, but you can find everything you need to know elsewhere in these forums. Or at least you will be able to figure what you can't find, like the number of people who apply in a year, and the competitiveness. Just assume you have to bust your *** no matter what.



That means I have to compete for the 2/3 in the future.


----------



## Phantomman (11 Jul 2011)

Azeem said:
			
		

> I have been accepted for ROTP with no cadet experience. Just be the best applicant you can be.



Thanks  Good to know I have a chance. Reminds me of "Be All You Can Be" - US Army


----------



## Phantomman (11 Jul 2011)

canada94 said:
			
		

> From what people tell me about the application process, you should be a good applicant. Your smart, athletic and good character (work and community service etc..).
> 
> I was never in cadets myself, but still plan on applying for ROTP this coming September. I can't see cadets hurting your application then again I don't
> 
> ...



Going into Grade 11  Two years your junior I assume. I got two more years to make my application more competitive


----------



## canada94 (11 Jul 2011)

Phantomman said:
			
		

> Going into Grade 11  Two years your junior I assume. I got two more years to make my application more competitive



Yes you have a good amount of time to create a very competitive application!

- Mike


----------



## Phantomman (11 Jul 2011)

canada94 said:
			
		

> Yes you have a good amount of time to create a very competitive application!
> 
> - Mike



Good luck in your application


----------



## canada94 (12 Jul 2011)

Phantomman said:
			
		

> Good luck in your application



Thank you , and that to you as well!

- Mike


----------



## Pusser (12 Jul 2011)

Phantomman said:
			
		

> Going into Grade 11  Two years your junior I assume. I got two more years to make my application more competitive



There are plenty of officers and RMC graduates in the CF who were never cadets.  Unless you have a burning desire to be a cadet, I wouldn't bother.  For one thing, starting out as cadet in the 11th grade in the same class as all the Grade 7s (i.e. no advanced placement for age) would be a bit frustrating, which could reflect in your performance (i.e. you might not react favourably to the instructions issued by a corporal or sergeant who is younger than you - I'm not saying that you personally won't have the maturity to deal with that, but it can be an issue)* .  I would say having no cadet experience would be better than bad cadet experience (as the CFRC may ask your Cadet CO for a reference.

As a former cadet myself, I can say that the Canadian Cadet Organizations are wonderful and have a lot to offer, but they are not the be-all and end-all of  future military service.

*PS:  There is always the possibility of younger folks being superior in rank to older folks and that is just something everyone has to live with.  However, the level of maturity that is experienced and expected in order to deal with this is much higher in the CF than in cadets


----------



## Phantomman (12 Jul 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> There are plenty of officers and RMC graduates in the CF who were never cadets.  Unless you have a burning desire to be a cadet, I wouldn't bother.  For one thing, starting out as cadet in the 11th grade in the same class as all the Grade 7s (i.e. no advanced placement for age) would be a bit frustrating, which could reflect in your performance (i.e. you might not react favourably to the instructions issued by a corporal or sergeant who is younger than you - I'm not saying that you personally won't have the maturity to deal with that, but it can be an issue)* .  I would say having no cadet experience would be better than bad cadet experience (as the CFRC may ask your Cadet CO for a reference.
> 
> As a former cadet myself, I can say that the Canadian Cadet Organizations are wonderful and have a lot to offer, but they are not the be-all and end-all of  future military service.
> 
> *PS:  There is always the possibility of younger folks being superior in rank to older folks and that is just something everyone has to live with.  However, the level of maturity that is experienced and expected in order to deal with this is much higher in the CF than in cadets



I am not planning on going to cadets, because I don't have the time. My schedule is jam-packed already. 

Thanks for explaining though.


----------

